# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  dream of an ex bf  getting married in my dream

## liberty1963

I used to dream of my ex all the time of him or I searching for each other..... We broke up in 2008. I have not heard, talked, or emailed him since 2008. We live in two separate states. We dated from 2006-2008. And from 1998-2001. I'm dating a guy now.
I had a dream that my ex bf was getting married in my dream.
My dream was in a building and there were so many people. 
I was looking for him and I found him with women in a wedding dress.
I did not see her face just back of her. He turned and looked at me. I yelled "NOOOOO" and ran crying in tears. Then he was following me as I ran out of building. He was looking for me but I  just continue to run and cry. Then I woke up from my dream. I remember every detail of it. Its been weeks since that dream and I remember it so clear. When I woke up from my dream.... I felt very sad.
Since my dream of him getting married.....all my dreams of him stopped...stopped. 
 I hate it. 
Any suggestions?

----------


## theCambino

As cliché as it sounds, there are dreams that will make you sad or disappointed and then there are those ones that make you happy or grateful. And _personally_, you'd have more grim or disappointing dreams when you're stressed over something during waking life [especially during finals week].

Although, for what it's worth...
www.dreamviews.com/132259/





> You can fool yourself in a LD. You can do whatever you believe you can do in a LD and some people would claim killing DC's is horrible since you're killing a part of yourself. I don't believe that. I think it's more of a question of morality. I wouldn't go around killing DC's just for the fun of it. Even dreams in which I decide to be evil and try out some powers I kinda feel bad afterwards. I've been a vampire a few times and it's pretty awesome though. 
> 
> If you believe that a particular DC, say a friend you often meet in your LD's, will die and never come back in your dreams then there's a chance he/she might not. Most likely however they'll turn up sooner or later. It's all about what you believe



to reiterate...





> They are figments of your imagination. No big deal.



DCs will come and go. Just believe. And maybe not dwell too much on non-lucids?

----------


## Livtoniac

You want to continue dreaming about your ex? Look at your photos together, think of your time together, etc...

----------


## isthisit

> Since my dream of him getting married.....all my dreams of him stopped...stopped. 
>  I hate it. 
> Any suggestions?




I take it you still wanted him and thats why you liked dreaming of him? Maybe your mind did this on purpose so you can finally move on?

----------

